# Stripers At Liberty



## reservoirratt (Apr 7, 2007)

Any word on the stripers at liberty?


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*I think are resident OLD GUY*

Old linesides might have some input regarding the best time to fish liberty for stripes:fishing: 
Hopefully he posts to give us all a little insight.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I haven't fished up there in over 15 years . For the best up to date info I would call this # : 410-526-6500 . The folks at Old Reisterstown will be able to fill you in and have everything you need . They usually have the best bait selection around . You can also get a weekly recorded fishing report from Clyde's 24 hours a day at : 410-247-FISH (3474) . Jumbo shiners or big chubs on a fishfinder rig , fresh herring or even chicken liver can produce some very nice rock along with huge catfish in the cove and bend in the river above Nicodemus Bridge . Good luck !


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Landlocked stripers*

Ok, I have asked this before, but since the topic came up. For these stripers, I think a heaver would be over kill and a bass rod wouldn't do it, so what set up should i take with me.

Meaning what would you take from your aresenal?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I used a custom 8' jetty stick with a Shimano Baitrunner 3500 as my main rig , but used a 7' ugly stik with a 4000 Stradic and caught just as many fish . Don't be surprised if you hook a walleye or nice smallie either . The best bait you could possibly have in there this time of year is a live trout . Too bad it's illegal . That place is full of trout with all the stocking going on and the big stripers home in on them. I know some guys that do very well up there trolling big trout imitating swim baits for stripers over 35 lbs .


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

old linesides said:


> I haven't fished up there in over 15 years . For the best up to date info I would call this # : 410-526-6500 . The folks at Old Reisterstown will be able to fill you in and have everything you need . They usually have the best bait selection around . You can also get a weekly recorded fishing report from Clyde's 24 hours a day at : 410-247-FISH (3474) . Jumbo shiners or big chubs on a fishfinder rig , fresh herring or even chicken liver can produce some very nice rock along with huge catfish in the cove and bend in the river above Nicodemus Bridge . Good luck !


Thanks for the info OLS :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&channel=s&tab=wl&q=


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Disreguard above post. The 10 minute edit feature sucks. I was trying to give you guys a satellite pic of my favorite striper spot but it timed out. Oh well.
Not the post I wanted for number 3000


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey ols.. up at nicodemus there is trout? do u think i could catch ne off the bridge w/ powerbait? I love catching trout and it would be nice to catch something other than 5 inch crappie like i always catch. thanks if u can help me


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*If anyone is down*

for heading out to Liberty/Nicodemus, please let me know !!!

It would be fun to get together w/ some other P&S'ers up there.

I used to fish Liberty when I lived in Owings Mills a few years ago but never had much luck. I guess I just need to head out w/ some folks in the know and see what the experts do !

Ex


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Cat...*



catman said:


> Disreguard above post. The 10 minute edit feature sucks. I was trying to give you guys a satellite pic of my favorite striper spot but it timed out. Oh well.
> Not the post I wanted for number 3000


congrats on number 3,000!

Let's try to wet a line together soon.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Heaver Overkill*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TAKE the HEAVERS

WHY??

Forget the reports from the tackle shops. Get some of the biggest baits (live minnows and I mean BIG ) set up on the SW side of the NC bridge ( first point yu come to out of the woods ) Also try chicken livers, ( Fresh Herring )Toss them baits out off that point and spike yur rod. Have caught MANY STRIPERS out of LIBERTY with my HEAVERS some over 25lbs. Proly still some fish around other post's say might of should've been in March in my 2 cent opinion one of the best time to be on Liberty with them Heavers! There are lots of other points that I have mentioned here with specific details so I won't bother going thru them again if yu search related post's for Liberty yu will find some good info. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Up to three years ago I fished Liberty 12 months a year and stripers are can be caught year round. When Teddy says big minnows he's talking about the biggest shinners you can get. If you're lucky enough to get a few of 8 and 10 inch ones you're golden. At one of the points near the Rt 32 bridge I saw a rock inhale a rainbow trout that was at least 12" long. The rock was well over 36" long. Talk about getting the blood flowing. Just fish those jumbo shinners like you would if you were livelining white perch in the bay. Good luck and go get 'um.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

When I would fish the beaver huts in Liberty years ago ,I would catch a million of crappies and bluegill. A couple of dudes would come down in the evening and live line a few of them and wait on hours but when that line started peeling off they were always rewarded. I'd say find where these huge schools of panfish are hanging and that's where the Rockfish will be. I think you would have just as much luck doing this at Howard Duckett  .... but I never tried it there. Good Luck.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Tommy Robinson said:


> When I would fish the beaver huts in Liberty years ago ,I would catch a million of crappies and bluegill. A couple of dudes would come down in the evening and live line a few of them and wait on hours but when that line started peeling off they were always rewarded. I'd say find where these huge schools of panfish are hanging and that's where the Rockfish will be. I think you would have just as much luck doing this at Howard Duckett  .... but I never tried it there. Good Luck.


 I grew up fishing there quite often . We call it Rocky Gorge . We would catch the biggest creek chubs we could and fish them just after ice out and catch nice northerns , walleye and back then , hybrid stripers . They tried for years to introduce threadfin shad as a forage base for pure stripers in both Duckett and Tridelphia but they would die off . Finally they started to reproduce and the stripers have too . Both of these lakes hold monster crappie , bass , yellow and white perch , as well as nice catties and gills .Did I mention smallies ? Both lakes have them too .


----------



## fishinfool27 (Apr 14, 2007)

last year i took some nice stripers out of liberty, i use chicken livers and fish right under the 26 bridge. that is a real hot spot this time of year right before dark and about a hour after


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I thought from the bridge to the dam was off limts to fisherman. Never been under there. Are there any sign under the bridge telling you OFF LIMITS or something of that nature? Where did you park?


----------



## fishinfool27 (Apr 14, 2007)

no signs your safe as long as you fish to the right side and i park on 26 on the side of the road, i have fished there till 12:00 am and never had a problem


----------



## reservoirratt (Apr 7, 2007)

you guys know what to do from a boat? I gotta rig and need some starters on fishing the stripers from a boat. thanks guys.


----------

